# DIYer Seeking Expert Advice on Deck Staining Project



## misterawesome (May 21, 2020)

Hi all. I am about to embark on a deck project. This forum has been incredibly helpful in navigating the world of stains, and I was hoping to hear from the pros about a deck cleaning question: Is it essential to use deck stripper before re-staining, and does that stripper need to be affiliated with the brand of stain?

For context: I live in a small condo building in Chicago and over the past 5 years multiple companies have stained the deck. Based on my eye test, it does not appear that stain #1 was removed before stain #2 was applied (nor were they they same stain). The deck appears to have been simply power washed (not stripped) - but I may be wrong. Further context: the deck is probably 15 years old, and has been recently treated w semi-transparent stain.

Typically, we would continue to hire the pros to do this work. Unfortunately, due to condo budget restraints, that is simply not an option right now. But our horizontal surfaces are in desperate need of resurfacing. Any knowledge you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

